# A possible 'Aire' in Allendale, Northumberland and a folk festival too



## Crell (Apr 13, 2017)

A couple of us who are parish councillors for the parish of Allendale in the North Pennines in Northumberland also own campervans/motorhomes. We are tryng to designate an area in our village green as an Aire / place to overnight in your van without hassle. Any support would be welcomed. I'll keep members updated of progress.
And as we're both folk musicians involved in setting up the Allen Valleys Folk Festival, we also have a special offer of early-bird weekend passes for this year's festival which include free motorhome camping passes on the village camping site.
Visit Allen Valleys Folk Festival 2016 - 30th September - 2nd October for details, but hurry - the offer ends on 31 April. Tickets cost a measly £45. And why not pop along to our launch gig on 29 April at St Cuthbert's Church with Horovod and Birlinn Jiarg for only £12.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## jeanette (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi and welcome, great efforts your going to make it a success best wishes.


----------



## The laird (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi welcome and great news hope all goes well with your plans and you get the help and support you need


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi, welcome and good luck


----------



## Galaxy (Apr 13, 2017)

*Allendale Aire*



Crell said:


> A couple of us who are parish councillors for the parish of Allendale in the North Pennines in Northumberland also own campervans/motorhomes. We are tryng to designate an area in our village green as an Aire / place to overnight in your van without hassle. Any support would be welcomed. I'll keep members updated of progress.
> And as we're both folk musicians involved in setting up the Allen Valleys Folk Festival, we also have a special offer of early-bird weekend passes for this year's festival which include free motorhome camping passes on the village camping site.
> Visit Allen Valleys Folk Festival 2016 - 30th September - 2nd October for details, but hurry - the offer ends on 31 April. Tickets cost a measly £45. And why not pop along to our launch gig on 29 April at St Cuthbert's Church with Horovod and Birlinn Jiarg for only £12.



Sounds like a song. I wild camped outside the Hotspur 23 years ago in a manky old VW camper with 2 gears missing. ( The camper I mean, not me)


----------



## slider (Apr 13, 2017)

Welcome to the site. Good luck with your plans. :have fun::welcome:


----------



## Graham Holmes (Apr 14, 2017)

*I feel lucky*

:bow: I feel really lucky to have found the Wild Camping community because wild camping is a passion of mine, especially in remote areas like the north of Scotland, the Hebrides and, some years ago, the Rocky Mountains in the USA and Canada. 
I live on a narrowboat with my 2 rescued dogs continuously cruising the canals and periodically go wild camping in my self converted Toyota HiAce van. While I enjoy traveling solo it's always good to meet up with kindred spirits to share ideas and experiences.
Graham Holmes. :hammer:


----------



## Guy (May 1, 2017)

Crell said:


> A couple of us who are parish councillors for the parish of Allendale in the North Pennines in Northumberland also own campervans/motorhomes. We are tryng to designate an area in our village green as an Aire / place to overnight in your van without hassle. Any support would be welcomed. I'll keep members updated of progress.
> And as we're both folk musicians involved in setting up the Allen Valleys Folk Festival, we also have a special offer of early-bird weekend passes for this year's festival which include free motorhome camping passes on the village camping site.
> Visit Allen Valleys Folk Festival 2016 - 30th September - 2nd October for details, but hurry - the offer ends on 31 April. Tickets cost a measly £45. And why not pop along to our launch gig on 29 April at St Cuthbert's Church with Horovod and Birlinn Jiarg for only £12.



Hi Crell, did you manage to sort out overnight stop on your village green. We are calling up to Northumberland tomorrow or wednesday on our way up to do the NC 500.


----------



## witzend (May 1, 2017)

Guy said:


> Hi Crell, did you manage to sort out overnight stop on your village green. We are calling up to Northumberland tomorrow or wednesday on our way up to do the NC 500.



Don't expect a quick reply he's not been on this site since he did the original post at start of thread.


----------

